# Cherry Hollow Gift



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me a 14ft cherry 28" dia hollow. Said it wasn't worth sawing for production, so he left it laying around a long while. I cut into two pcs and started sawing late this afternoon. Got too dark to get wood pics, but was laying out some great grain. Does cherry spalt??? the growth rings seemed to be darker than usual. Been laying on log yard approx 2 yrs.

Have a Blessed evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim

P.S. Will post cut pics later.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

OOooh !
This could be good.
What a Christ(mas) present.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's right up your alley Dan. Tim nice log it'll be some interesting slabs coming off that hallow log. 
Also that's a nice saw mill. I wish I had one.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, except too much meat left.
Trying to get that remaining 5ft across x 9 ft long, maple hollow to my home.
I asked my wife for it as a Christmas present.....she refused.
Women don't get it. I want a log, not a nut log.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Yeah, except too much meat left.
> Trying to get that remaining 5ft across x 9 ft long, maple hollow to my home.
> I asked my wife for it as a Christmas present.....she refused.
> Women don't get it. I want a log, not a nut log.


Or a Yule tide log. Hahahahaha


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Posting the cut pics I promised. 

Have a Blessed Christmas and remember...... Jesus is the reason for this season.
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Tim that is one bad to the bone mill. 
Oh.....I almost forgot nice slabs as well. 
Merry x-mas.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice!!!!!

You selling?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WillemJM.

selling is the longer term plan. Still working on some stock and figuring out my market and long term GOALS (besides making money:laughing::yes::icon_cool. And as anyone else ....will sell it green now if price is right:yes:.

Dominick,

I enjoy my mill and put it to the test with wide widths..cuts great but speed slows down tremendously at 28" (LOTS of sawdust to extract).

Have a Blessed Christmas,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a link in the turning section I made from one of the turning blanks.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/cherry-rolling-pin-45834/#post410719

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow.
I had forgotten about this thread.
I imagine your boards are way down in moisture by now. Did you sell them?

And Merry Christ(mas).


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sell???? Not yet....still AD drying....waiting on storage space to empty kiln to refill:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::laughing: with stacks of wood....THAT'S one of those GOOD PROBLEMS to have....wood waiting to go in:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It's good to let wood air dry down to a point before throwing them under the heat.


----------

